# Walnut? I've looked online but can't tell.



## mrbelvetron (May 10, 2014)

Is this walnut? I've checked online and seen some pics that are similar but others that are not! I'm a wood newbie.

http://i1241.Rule #2/albums/gg516/mrbelvetron/20140510_194829_zps5f2496b3.jpg
With some leaves attached
http://i1241.Rule #2/albums/gg516/mrbelvetron/20140510_194821_zps1c39144a.jpg
and a close up
http://i1241.Rule #2/albums/gg516/mrbelvetron/20140510_194834_zps1c0c106d.jpg
Thanks!


----------



## Tclem (May 10, 2014)

I'm not much of a tree guy but have cut down a black walnut and that doesn't look like it. May be a different type of walnut so I'll let the tree experts weight in


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

Could be that Texas walnut @Kevin Or Oak


----------



## mrbelvetron (May 11, 2014)

Now that I've looked up Black Jack Oak online I think that's the winner. I need a better shot of the leaves but the bark looks the same on the images I looked up.

Thanks Tony, Tom, and Dave! Oh and Tom I wish it was some of Kevin's walnut. Maybe that's what I was subliminally trying to morph it into.


----------



## HomeBody (May 11, 2014)

I don't know TX trees and may be way off but that bark says persimmon to me, along with the different colored heartwood. Leaves available? Here's a persimmon bark pic from the internet. Gary


----------



## mrbelvetron (May 11, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I don't know TX trees and may be way off but that bark says persimmon to me, along with the different colored heartwood. Leaves available? Here's a persimmon bark pic from the internet. Gary
> View attachment 50818


 Dang it that one looks close too. I'll see if I can get up close leaf pics.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)

It's blackjack oak. Gary, BJO down here gets deeply furrowed, but not quite as pronounced as persimmon.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 11, 2014)

Defiently oak!


----------



## HomeBody (May 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's blackjack oak. Gary, BJO down here gets deeply furrowed, but not quite as pronounced as persimmon.



I don't think we have BJO up here. Never seen one anyway. So, I learned something new today. I learn something new on this form about every day. Gary


----------

